# Massive DSL-Probleme mit meinem 1&1-Anschluss



## Teal (20. Oktober 2009)

hiho!
Ich habe seit einiger Zeit verstärkt Probleme mit meiner DSL-Leitung. DSL 6000 von 1&1 - die Synchronisation erfolgt aber immer nur mit 1900-2400. Auch wenn es laut deren AGBs zu niedrig ist, wäre ich damit sogar noch zufrieden, so fern ich die Leitung wenigstens richtig nutzen könnte. Jedoch hat sich vor allem Samstags/Sonntags alle halbe Stunde ein Problem mit der DSL-Synchronisierung eingeschlichen - diese bricht dann regelmäßig ab und es muss neu connected werden. Inzwischen habe ich diese Probleme auch schon unter der Woche deutlich öfter als zuvor. Testweise schon eine andere FritzBox hingehängt und sogar das Kabel getauscht - brachte aber keinen Unterschied. Denke darum, dass es sich um die Leitung selber handeln muss. 

Hat mir jemand einen guten Rat, wo ich mich bei 1&1 beschweren kann? Wenn möglich keine Telefonnummer - die kostet bei 1&1 wieder mehr, als das Problem wert ist...


Danke und Gruß,
Teal


----------



## eMJay (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei Technischen Problemen kostet die nichts. Ist von 0 bis 0,99 Euro Soviel ich weis. 
1 & 1 sind sowie so voll die Abzocker geworden.


Edit:
Eben gesehen die kostet doch was. 14 Cent die Min..... wie gesagt abzocker...

ist die 0180 500 10 06 

http://service-center.1und1.de/page/dsl/stoerungen da gibt es hilfe ob die was bringt weis ich nicht.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2009)

http://service-center.1und1.de/page/dsl/stoerungen
Unten gibts nen Link für Email-Support, evtl. hilft dir der weiter.
Ich kann dir aber wenig Hoffnung machen, wir haben auch seit Monaten regelmäßige Verbindungsstörungen (die sich entweder in Pings von 10k+ oder komplett Disconnects, bei denen keine IP von T-Online mehr abgerufen werden kann, äussert) und bisher hat sich auch nach jeder Menge Anrufen beim Support nichts geändert. Letztes mal meinte der Supporter sie 'starten mal die Leitung neu', wodurch zwar das gesammte Dorf aus dem Inet geflogen ist aber sonst keine Wirkung gezeigt hat, 2 Tage später war wieder ca. 10 Stunden lang kein Inet da....
Du hast zwar 1&1, aber ich denke nicht dass dir da mehr machen (zumal das ja eh über die gleiche Leitung läuft?)... Trotzdem natürlich viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (20. Oktober 2009)

Wichtig ist dass die Firmware aktuell ist. Mehr kann man nicht wirklich machen.


----------



## Teal (21. Oktober 2009)

Danke für Eure Tipps. FW hatte ich schon aktuallisiert, ohne Erfolg. Werde dann wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und die Leute mal anfunken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Eben gesehen die kostet doch was. 14 Cent die Min..... wie gesagt abzocker...



Support ist eben auch nicht umsonst und wenn der Produktpreis dann noch super günstig sein soll kostet die Supportnummer eben.
Wem die 14 Cent zuviel sind, dem steht auch der Weg über E-Mail offen.


----------



## Teal (21. Oktober 2009)

Habs mal über den Mailweg versucht: Laut einer automatisch generierten Nachricht wird das Problem aktuell geprüft - na ich bin ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Independent (21. Oktober 2009)

Da wirds gar nichts geprüft. 1und1 gehört zugeschissen

Nur ärger mit dem Saftladen...


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Da es sich um eine Fritzbox handelt würde ich gerne wissen wo du das FW update gemacht hast? Wenn du es über die interne Updatefunktionalität geamcht hast ist sie auf jeden Fall nicht aktuell.

Hatte nämlich auch ein Problem mit 1u1 und meiner Fritzbox. FW über Fritzbox geupdate, aaaabbber die 1und1 MItarbeiterin meinte das ich keine aktuelle FW benutze.

Mh Ok, also ging ich direkt auf die Internetseite und siehe da es gab wirklich eine neuere. Keine Ahnung warum die ihren Updateserver nicht aktuell halten.

Achja, wenn du denen eine Email schreibst über anhaltende Probleme rufen sie dich in den meisten Fällen zurück, so war es zumindest bei mir.

Gruß
Resch


----------



## eMJay (21. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Support ist eben auch nicht umsonst und wenn der Produktpreis dann noch super günstig sein soll kostet die Supportnummer eben.
> Wem die 14 Cent zuviel sind, dem steht auch der Weg über E-Mail offen.


Früher war der Umsonst. 
Man zahlt nicht umsonst die Gebühr. 
Wenn bei dir der Komplettanschluss ausfällt dann hast du nicht mal ein Telefon mit dem du anrufen kannst. Da muss du dein Handy zur Hand nehmen... da wird es noch teuerer. 
Der anruf kostet ab 14 Cent... bis 99 Cent. ,
Andere Anbiter wächseln zur kostenlosen Hotline.... 1und1 macht es anders rum.


----------



## Independent (21. Oktober 2009)

Andere Anbieter sind da auch nicht besser^^

Die kosten alle was. Ich finde es dennoch`ne Sauerei für Support Geld zu verlangen, wenn man Kunde ist.


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2009)

Warum? Irgendwie muss der Support schliesslich auch bezahlt werden und wenn man anruft und jemand muss sich mit dem Kundenproblem beschaeftigen, dann ist der Gewinn aus dessen monatlichen Internet-Gebuehren schon verbraten. Im professionellen Bereich zahlt man Wartungs-/Supportvertraege um direkten Support zu bekommen - aber bei einem Internetanschluss fuer 20€ im Monat wird natuerlich kostenloser Support rund um die Uhr erwartet...


----------



## Teal (21. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Da es sich um eine Fritzbox handelt würde ich gerne wissen wo du das FW update gemacht hast? Wenn du es über die interne Updatefunktionalität geamcht hast ist sie auf jeden Fall nicht aktuell.
> 
> Hatte nämlich auch ein Problem mit 1u1 und meiner Fritzbox. FW über Fritzbox geupdate, aaaabbber die 1und1 MItarbeiterin meinte das ich keine aktuelle FW benutze.
> 
> ...


Dass die Updatefunktion Mist ist, glaube ich - nie probiert. Von Hand upgedatet - sogar testweise auf die letzte Labor-Version, aber immer noch das selbe. 

Habe ansonsten heute eine Standard-Support-Mail erhalten, in der ich (nochmals) alle relevanten Daten angeben soll... *grmbl*


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Oktober 2009)

hatte auch mal vor langer zeit auch ärger mit 1&1 gehabt , hatte mal werbung drin gehabt , das sie alles machen den schriftkram , was bei mir leider nicht hin gehauen hat weil die T-com den port nicht freigeben wollten , was ich an geld ausgeben habe n ur telefonkosten was grade nicht billig wahr in der zeit habe ich schon für die deutschlandflat gezahlt 2 jahre lang 9.99€/monat bin dann doch bei der T-com geblieben^^

als ich mein neuen vertrag unterschieb sagte der mitarbeiter , das kann bis ne woche dauern bis ich inet habe , was nicht der fall war , war im i-cafe mit kumpels als mein vater anrief das beim router alle leuten geleuchtet haben , glaube innerhalb von 5  min hatte ich inet xD seit dem bin ich der T-com treu niemeher so eine scheiße^^


----------



## eMJay (21. Oktober 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Andere Anbieter sind da auch nicht besser^^
> 
> Die kosten alle was. Ich finde es dennoch`ne Sauerei für Support Geld zu verlangen, wenn man Kunde ist.


Schau mal Kabel Deutschland die sind seid 2 Monaten bei Problemen kostenlos zu erreichen.


----------



## Xerivor (21. Oktober 2009)

Vorne weg wenn ich bei T-Com anrufe kostet mich das 0...

Das klingt für mich nach einer Störung in der Leitung... wie ich es schon oft mitbekommen habe von bekannten kann es ewig dauern bis die solche Probleme lösen... vom Service Arbeiter will ich erst gar nicht reden die dann nach 4 Wochen kommen... 

Am besten rufst du an und die können die Leitung ja nach Störungen "absuchen"..

Am besten ist halt immer noch die Telekom ;-) Der Service Arbeiter steht am nächsten Tag vor der Tür wenn etwas ist und das Service Telefon wenn du eine Störung in der Leitung hast kostet auch nichts..

Die Probleme liegen auch oft darin das die Netze nicht 1&1 gehören sondern der Telekom...

Eine alternative wär T-Com oder Kabeldeutschland wobei ich T-Com immer noch am besten finde


----------



## Caramon (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich war auch mal 1&1 Kunde und wollte einfach nur ein Zusatzpaket kündigen, der tolle Support antwortete mir auf meine Mail einfach nur, dass dies nicht möglich sei, da der Gesamtvertrag über 2 Jahre liefe und ich in dieser Zeit kein Zusatzpaket kündigen könne.

Fand ich ganz toll und nach 'ner kleinen Beschwerde meinerseits hab ich ihnen dann direkt die Kündigung für den Gesamtvertrag zukommen lassen.


----------



## eMJay (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich zahl bei den Abzockern bis Mai 2010 30 Euro für einen Anschluss den ich nicht hab. Da bei mir kein DSL 16k verfügbar ist nach dem ich Umgezogen bin (nur DSL Light 384kb) . Hab eine Woche zuspät die Wohung gefunden wegen kündigungsfrist... Nicht mal über einen Partner von denen gab es eine Möglichkeit da raus zu kommen.


----------



## Independent (21. Oktober 2009)

> Warum? Irgendwie muss der Support schliesslich auch bezahlt werden und wenn man anruft und jemand muss sich mit dem Kundenproblem beschaeftigen, dann ist der Gewinn aus dessen monatlichen Internet-Gebuehren schon verbraten. Im professionellen Bereich zahlt man Wartungs-/Supportvertraege um direkten Support zu bekommen - aber bei einem Internetanschluss fuer 20&#8364; im Monat wird natuerlich kostenloser Support rund um die Uhr erwartet...



Der Support hilft einen erfahrungsgemäß nicht weiter Ich richte für Leute Inet ein und in 90% der Fälle bringt der Support gar nichts.


----------



## Ogil (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja - das kommt halt immer darauf an, wie der Support ausschaut. In vielen Faellen ist der "Support" leider nur ein Call-Center was von der entsprechenden Firma beauftragt wurde und anhand eines Flowcharts die Probleme durchgeht. Und sobald irgendwas nicht im Flowchart auftaucht, sind sie aufgeschmissen. Sind halt im Normalfall keine Fachleute - denn die waeren ja noch teurer.


----------



## Xerivor (22. Oktober 2009)

In der regel wirst du wenn die Call Center nicht mehr weiter wissen zu einem Technick Mitarbeiter weiterverbunden... wie das bei anderen Anbietern aussieht kann ich nicht sagen..

So war es bei mir bis jetzt immer


----------



## Teal (11. November 2009)

hiho!
Ich hole diesen Beitrag ungern wieder rauf, aber die Lage hat sich verschlimmert.

Am 21.10. hatte ich ja bereits meine Beschwerde eingereicht und die darauf folgende Standardmail beantwortet. Dann kam (wie zu erwarten) bis Anfang November keine Antwort. Am 02.11. war ich dann so dreist mal nachzufragen, wie denn der Stand der Dinge sei - keine Antwort. Statt dessen kam in der Zwischenzeit eine Mail, in der ich den Kundendienst von 1&1 bewerten sollte. Dementsprechend vernichtend mit einem doch sehr bösen Unterton im Kommentar war diese Bewertung dann letztendlich. 

Das Problem scheint zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt (=> knapp 4 Wochen später) noch nicht mal untersucht worden zu sein. Die Synchronisation bricht weiterhin fröhlich ab, was meinen Telefonanschluss (VOIP) ohnehin dauerhaft lahm legt. Auch die Synchronisationsrate von 1,9k-2,4k sind weit unter den hauseigenen Limits für die Überlassung von DSL6000-Anschlüssen (mind. 3k). 

Die sehr schlechte Bewertung kam nun aber wohl doch irgendwie an. Habe heute gegen Mittag einen Anruf vom Serviceteam von 1&1 erhalten, in dem ich gefragt wurde, ob denn das Problem aktuell noch immer bestehen würde. "Leicht" gereizt, aber dennoch versucht freundlich gegenüber der Dame zu sein, gab ich dann nochmals die Leistungsdaten meiner Fritz.Box durch. Die Daten sollten nochmal zur Prüfung gehen, so die Frau am anderen Ende der Leitung. Gegen 14 Uhr dann der Shock - meine Leitung bricht wieder zusammen, synchronisiert aber dieses Mal nicht mal mit 1,8k:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1,1k Geschwindigkeit - bei meinem DSL6k Anschluss... Das kann es nicht sein! VOIP und nebenher surfen geht hier schon nicht mehr. Scheinbar wurde nun mein DSL nochmals gedrosselt um dem "Syncproblem" entgegenzuwirken. Langsam bin ich echt ratlos. Wie kann ich mich am Besten aus dem Schlamassel befreien und meine Rechte - nach einem funktionierenden, ausreichend schnellen DSL-Anschluss vor Ort - durchsetzen? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß,
ein inzwischen verzweifelter Teal


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Mach mal in der Fritzbox unter Einstellungen "Experten Ansicht" ein.
Dann bei Internet gibt es ein Register wo man die Verbindung auf "sicher" stellen kann. Damit wird das Internet etwas langsamer aber vllt. geht es...

Bei mir war bei 16k ein Punkt nach links ca. 1.5-2k unterschied hatte dann nur noch 14k


Schreib ein Einschrabei mit einer Frist von 2 Wochen.
Die sollten die Bezahlten Leistunge erbringen sprich "DSL 6000"
oder du kündigst den Vertrag wegen nicht erbrachter Leistung seits 1 & 1


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

Du bist ein böser Mod... du darfst in Foren nicht nach rechtslagen Fragen... (was ich iwie schwachsinnig finde, aber naja, solange die Anwälte ihr Geld mit unsinnigen dingen verdienen scheint das ok zu sein)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit 1&1.
Aktuell ne 6k Leitung inkl. VoIP, aber nur 1184kbit/s x 160kbit/s
Ich habe nun ein schreiben verfasst, wo ich sie nach einer Stellungnahme und einer schnellen Lösung bat. Das war vor ca. 3 Wochen.
Ich habe denen eine Frist von 1 Monat gesetzt. Also wenn ich bis dahin nichts höre werd ich ganz einfach meine Gebühr an die Leistung angleichen - also 1:1 herrunterrechnen + selbsterhobene Aufwandsentschädigung. So hab ich denen das auch geschrieben.
Bei unserer Wohnung haben wir das so ähnlich gemacht.
Das eine Fester war nicht ganz dicht und das war schon so, als wir einzogen. Nach ein paar Gesprächen und schreiben mit dem Vermieter, das er bitte das Fenster austauscht oder repariert haben wir schlicht weg die Miete um unsere Heizkosten + Aufwandsentschädigung gekürzt. Nun haben wir ein neues Fenster drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten kannst du nur mitn Anwalt da vorgehen - aber ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass sich das rechnen würde.
Versuchen iene vorzeitige Kündigung rauszuholen und dann wechseln.


----------



## cM2003 (11. November 2009)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, da ich niemanden kenne, außer einer spanischen Person, die meine Mitbewohnerin ist, der so dämlich ist:
Du hast zwischen die FritzBox und den Anschluss/Splitter (abhängig von der FritzBox) nicht irgend einen Mist angehängt, zur Sicherheit oder son Quatsch...

Besagte Mitbewohnerin hatte nämlich ein kleines unscheinbares Kästchen zwischen gehängt, wodurch die DSL Geschwindigkeit von 3000kb auf 200kb reduziert wurde. Mir wars bei der ersten Diagnose aufgefallen, die Mitbewohner wunderten sich aber seit 2 Jahren ^^

Ich habe mir nun nicht den Thread durchgelesen, aber haben a) deine Nachbarn ähnliche Probleme und b) hast du einen Komplettanschluss bei 1und1?
Zu b) wenn nicht, dann hat die Bandbreite eigentlich weniger mit 1und1 zu tun, als viel mehr mit der Telekom.

Ich hatte zum Glück so gut wie nie Probleme in 7 Jahren 1und1... Aber wenn was war, dann ist der Support echt kacke...


----------



## Teal (11. November 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Einstellung "sicher": Hatte ich auch mal drin, als ich noch die 2,4k bei der Sync drin hatte - brachte wenig bis gar nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@cM2003: Nein, es hängt kein Kästchen zwischen drin - hatte auch an meinem alten Wohnort mit der selben Konfiguration die volle Bandbreite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ja... hab einen DSL-Komplettanschluss bei 1&1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Wenn du in der Vertragszeit umgezogen bist und dort kein DLS 6000 verfügbar ist dann hast du pech wie ich.
Ich zahl auch für DSL 16k 30 Euro kann aber max DSL Light mit 364Kb haben. Erst wenn der Vertrag ausläuft also im Mai bin ich 1%1 los.


----------



## cM2003 (11. November 2009)

Das ist glaube nicht richtig...
Im Falle eines Umzugs hat man glaube sogar ein Sonderkündigungsrecht - bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher - in meinem Fall hab ichs aber, da ich ins Ausland gegangen bin.

Wie ist es denn bei Nachbarn mit dem Internet bestellt? Wenn die 6k oder mehr voll empfangen, dann ist es äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass dieses nicht auch bei dir verfügbar wäre. Schließlich ist es überwiegend vom HVT (Hauptverteiler) bzw der verfügbaren Technik abhängig ist...

Und wenn Nira meint ich hätte wieder keine Ahnung:
Such mal bitte COLT Telecom Barcelona - dort arbeite ich als Technical Lead Analyst nun in der Niederlassung Acero (ja das Gebäude ist kacke...) und zuvor im World Trade Center (BCN hat sogar gleich 2 davon)

PS: Wenn du mir mal Straße und PLZ gibst, kann ich mal morgen auf der Arbeit in unserem HVT-Tool gucken, ob und wenn ja, wie der Standort angebunden ist.


----------



## Teal (11. November 2009)

Zu den Nachbarn:

Sind nur alte Leute - die haben kein Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja... Wie ist es damit?



> Mit dem 1&1 DSL-Anschluss ermöglicht 1&1 dem Kunden einen schnellen Zugang zum Internet über einen Internet-Service-Provider.
> Der 1&1 DSL-Anschluss 1.024 ermöglicht eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 1.024 kbit/s Downstream (auf der Anschlussleitung in Richtung des Kunden) und bis zu 128 kbit/s Upstream (auf der Anschlussleitung aus Richtung des Kunden).
> Der 1&1 DSL-Anschluss 2.048 ermöglicht eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 2.048 kbit/s Downstream (auf der Anschlussleitung in Richtung des Kunden) und bis zu 192 kbit/s Upstream (auf der Anschlussleitung aus Richtung des Kunden).
> Der 1&1 DSL-Anschluss 3.072 ermöglicht eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 3.072 kbit/s Downstream (auf der Anschlussleitung in Richtung des Kunden) und bis zu 384 kbit/s Upstream (auf der Anschlussleitung aus Richtung des Kunden).
> ...


Der gefettete Teil ist bei mir ja nicht gegeben... mhm...

/edit: Verlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (11. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich habe denen eine Frist von 1 Monat gesetzt. Also wenn ich bis dahin nichts höre werd ich ganz einfach meine Gebühr an die Leistung angleichen - also 1:1 herrunterrechnen + selbsterhobene Aufwandsentschädigung.



Wenn Du mit Rücklastschriften und ähnlichem anfängst erreichst Du lediglich eine Sperre - die wird übrigens automatisch gesetzt.


p.s.: Wenn ihr mir eure Kundennummern PMt hake ich gerne mal nach.


----------



## cM2003 (11. November 2009)

Naja, das "bis zu 16000" ist eine Schattenzone...
Im Prinzip versucht man so Kunden zu akquirieren indem man ihnen einen 16000er Anschluss zu einem günstigen Preis anbietet. Dafür gibt es aber keine Preisnachlässe, wenn eben kein 16000 verfügbar ist. Und gerade auf Dörfern ist eben genau das der Fall. Dadurch werden die Mietkosten für die Leitungen anderer Anbieter (COLT, QSC, Telekom, Vodafone, usw.) günstiger und es wird mehr Gewinn eingefahren, als es bei einem 16000er Anschluss der Fall wäre.

Deshalb wird bei COLT ja auch vor Abschluss konkret geprüft was realisierbar ist, bzw. was angebunden ist. Eine 1GB Leitung ist z.B. nur über Fibre möglich, was aber in Buxdehude schwer sein wird zu finden...

Diese Testdingsis von 1und1, Telekom und Co. sind Richtwerte, mehr aber auch nicht. Eine Garantie wirst du nie vor genauer Überprüfung erhalten.

Nun aber echt mal DVD gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gucke später nochmal rein.


----------



## Niranda (11. November 2009)

Das ist ja egal Tiki... ich zahle nicht für eine Leistung, die ich nicht erhalte. Hab leider nicht so viel geld zum verschenken^^
Ich mein ich weine nicht rum, wenn da jetzt 500kbit/s fehlen, aber beim 6-fachen...

Außerdem gibts genügend andere Anbieter... (die es wahrscheinlich auch nicht besser machen)


----------



## cM2003 (11. November 2009)

Es kommt drauf an was du abgeschlossen hast... Wenn du einen 6000er Anschluss abgeschlossen hast und diese Bandbreite auch schon verfügbar war, dann hast du sicher ein Recht auf Rückerstattung, bzw. Nachbesserung.
Hast du aber einen Vertrag für einen 16000er unterschrieben, es sind aber nur 1000 verfügbar, dann hast du Pech. Mit ihrem Angebot verpflichten sie sich nur das *maximal an deinem Anschluss *verfügbare zu schalten.

Ich wäre auch vorsichtig was Rücklastschriften angeht. Das kann Ruckzuck Probleme mit der Schufa bringen und zusätzlich auch noch Mehrkosten verursachen. Ich würde es erstmal ruhig regeln...

Aber meines Wissens bietet 1und1 doch auch gar keine 1000er Anschlüsse als solche mehr an? Die haben doch glaub nur noch 2 oder 3 Tarife, oder täusch ich mich gerade? Kenne nur den 16000er und 6000er...

PS: nun aber wirklich DVD - Firefox closed...


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2009)

Der telefonische Kundendienst bzw. Technischer Support kostet NICHTS. <.<


----------



## Xerivor (11. November 2009)

Naja <.< das wenn du dir einen 6000 DSL holst muss dir T-Online AOL 1&1 nicht die volle Leistung bieten... das wär mir neu


----------



## Teal (11. November 2009)

> Haben Sie noch Fragen? Wir sind gerne für Sie da. Telefonisch steht Ihnen die technische Service-Hotline unter der Rufnummer 0180 5 001 006 *(14 ct/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunkpreise ggf. abweichend)* rund um die Uhr zur Verfügung.


mhm...


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an was du abgeschlossen hast... Wenn du einen 6000er Anschluss abgeschlossen hast und diese Bandbreite auch schon verfügbar war, dann hast du sicher ein Recht auf Rückerstattung, bzw. Nachbesserung.
> Hast du aber einen Vertrag für einen 16000er unterschrieben, es sind aber nur 1000 verfügbar, dann hast du Pech. Mit ihrem Angebot verpflichten sie sich nur das *maximal an deinem Anschluss *verfügbare zu schalten.
> 
> Ich wäre auch vorsichtig was Rücklastschriften angeht. Das kann Ruckzuck Probleme mit der Schufa bringen und zusätzlich auch noch Mehrkosten verursachen. Ich würde es erstmal ruhig regeln...
> ...



Nein wenn kein 16k verfügbar ist müssen die 6000 oder 2000 geben und das zahlst du dann d.h. 16000k ist von 16 -6k 
6000 von 6 bis 2 
2000 von 2 bis Light

bzw. so


> 1&1 überlässt auf Wunsch des Kunden den 1&1 DSL-Anschluss 1.024 auch dann, wenn an seinem Anschluss nicht die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 1.024 kbit/s Downstream und bis zu 128 kbit/s Upstream, wohl aber eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von mindestens 384 kbit/s Downstream und bis zu 64 kbit/s Upstream erreicht wird.
> 1&1 überlässt auf Wunsch des Kunden den 1&1 DSL-Anschluss 2.048 auch dann, wenn an seinem Anschluss nicht die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 2.048 kbit/s Downstream und bis zu 192 kbit/s Upstream, wohl aber eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von mindestens 1.536 kbit/s Downstream und bis zu 192 kbit/s Upstream erreicht wird.
> 1&1 überlässt auf Wunsch des Kunden den 1&1 DSL-Anschluss 6.016 auch dann, wenn an seinem Anschluss nicht die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 6.016 kbit/s Downstream und bis zu 576 kbit/s Upstream, wohl aber eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit mindestens 3.072 kbit/s Downstream und bis zu 384 kbit/s Upstream erreicht wird.



Das alles ist nur bei Neuanschluss und nicht im Fall eines Umzugs das sag ich aus erfahrung.
Wie gesagt ich zahl immer noch für 16k hab aber nicht mal ein Telefonanchluss



Arosk schrieb:


> Der telefonische Kundendienst bzw. Technischer Support kostet NICHTS. <.<


Nein der kostet inzwischen auch schon 14 Cent/min


----------



## Rabaz (11. November 2009)

Verschwimmt mir das nur so vor den Augen oder was ? Sorry da steht doch 14 cent und nicht 14 Euro, 14 Mittelklassewagen, 14 Diamanten ???

Ich kann den Zinober darum jetzt hier nicht nachvollziehen. Mir tuts leid wegen der technischen Probleme und ich will hier keine Reklame für die machen aber ich bin seit Jahren zufriedener 1&1 Kunde. Probleme hatte ich allerdings 2 oder 3 mal und bevor ich einen albernen emal-Krieg anfange um 50 cent zu sparen hab ich einfach angerufen und mir ist kompetent und freundlich geholfen worden. Einmal wars alte firmware und einmal ein irgend ein defektes Teil (dsl-splitter oder die box in der Wand ich weiß nicht mehr) da stand am nächsten Tag ein Techniker auf der Matte und hat das Ding ausgewechselt, kostenlos natürlich. Die Anrufe haben mich jeweils nicht ins soziale Abseits katapultiert. 

Gezählt wurde da auch erst ab der Sekunde wo man wirklich mitm entsprechenden Gesprächspartner verbunden ist und dann dauert das vielleicht 2 bis 5 Minuten.

Dass das Maximum bei den Übertragungsraten nicht erreicht wird hat übrigens nichts, rein gar nichts mit dem Anbieter zu tun.


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Dass das Maximum bei den Übertragungsraten nicht erreicht wird hat übrigens nichts, rein gar nichts mit dem Anbieter zu tun.


Das stimmt.
Aber:
Dann dürfen die, dei Geschwindigkeit nicht weiter drosseln lassen von der T-Com- da dennen gehören die Leitungen und nur die gehen dan die Letungen, und weiterhin für 6000 kassieren.


----------



## Rabaz (11. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> Aber:
> Dann dürfen die, dei Geschwindigkeit nicht weiter drosseln lassen von der T-Com- da dennen gehören die Leitungen und nur die gehen dan die Letungen, und weiterhin für 6000 kassieren.



Die kassieren nicht für 6000, sondern für BIS ZU 6000. Und auch das haben alle alle alle Anbieter gemeinsam. Das BIS ZU steht bei ALLEN im Vertrag, nur natürlich bissl kleiner gedruckt als die 16000 oder what ever.  Das ist kein 1&1 Problem. Wer für (bis zu ^^) 6000 zahlt und nur 2000 bekommt (was übrigens ziemlich normal, sogar noch ganz gut ist) der kann wechseln wohin er will, daran wird sich nix ändern.

Aber mir ging es jetzt auch nur darum mal diesem "Abzocke"-Gerede hier entgegen zu treten. Ich empfinde die 14 cent nicht als viel und schon garnicht als Abzocke, da gibts weitaus schlimmeres.


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Ja, wie du weiter oben sehen kanst; sagen die selber dass die Gescchwindgkeit nicht unter 3.072kb fallen darf bei 6000


----------



## Kyragan (11. November 2009)

Die Anbieter sagen zwar, sie stellen BIS ZU bereit jedoch muss auch klar sein, dass jeder Anbieter dem seine Kunden wichtig sind auch versucht diese Menge bereitzustellen.
Man mag über die Telekom sagen was man will, ich hatte bisher nie weniger als 90% der maximalen Bandbreite. Störungen ausgenommen, dafür kann ja keiner was.


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Du! 
Du bist nicht alle.
Es mag sein dass bei 80% der Läuten es keine Probleme gibt.
War bei mir auch so 4 Jahre lang hatte ich 16K
Dann hatte mein Nachbar auch DSL beantragt und auch bekommen. Seid dem Tag hatte ich das gleich Problem wie der TE. Nur dass es bei mir noch über die "Sichere Verbindung" ging. Musste seid dem Tag von 16K auf 14k runterschrauben und ich hatte vorher auch teilweise 16.5k und fast 17k Je nach Tag und Wetter xD.


----------



## Kyragan (11. November 2009)

Statt 16k 14k zu haben halte ich doch für mehr als akzeptabel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (11. November 2009)

Ist ja nur ein beispiel. Naja dass die Latenz um ca. 100% rauf ist jetzt auch egal.
Bei mir war die Leitung dann auch stabil. Beim TE ist die es nicht.
Wenn es Probleme gibt dann schieben die Provider das auf die Telekom und die scheiben es auf den Provider so dass manchmal der Kunde der blöde ist.


----------



## cM2003 (11. November 2009)

Ist es aber nicht. Er hat 16k gebucht, es war 16k verfügbar und nun hat er 16k zu haben, Schluss aus Ende...
Wenn der Nachbar nun kommt und möchte 16k haben, die Resourcen dazu fehlen aber, dann kann nicht bei Kunde A einfach mal 2k abgeknappst werden, damit Kunde B dann auch 14k hat...

Es ist übrigens nicht nur die Telekom bei denen Leitungen angemietet werden. Die größten Netze bietet Telekom, Vodafone/Arcor (ist ja nun ein Verein), COLT und QSC.



> Nein wenn kein 16k verfügbar ist müssen die 6000 oder 2000 geben und das zahlst du dann d.h. 16000k ist von 16 -6k
> 6000 von 6 bis 2
> 2000 von 2 bis Light


Das ist doch das was ich sagte, oder? 1und1 muss dir die höchst mögliche Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn es 6000er Tarife noch gibt (was nicht mein Kenntnisstand wäre), dann wird natürlich auch der 6000er berechnet. Aber meines Wissens gibt es nur noch den 16000er Tarif und solltest du Pech haben und es ist nur 1000er DSL verfügbar, hast du die Möglichkeit vom Vertragsschluss zurück zu treten, oder halt den 16000er Preis zu zahlen aber nur 1000er zu erhalten.

Ich selbst habe, bzw. hoffentlich bald hatte - wegen Sonderkündigungsrecht, nur eine 3000er Leitung, zahle aber den Preis für 16000. Das heißt ich zahle glaube für eine 6000er weil es damals noch 6000er Tarife gab, was aber meines Wissens abgeschafft wurde. (kein Garantie)

Zum TE:
Wie gesagt, wenn du mir deine PLZ und Straße zukommen lässt, kann ich mal über unsere Tools checken was bei dir möglich ist. Kann natürlich passieren, dass nichts bei raus kommt (wir haben uns auf Firmenkunden spezialisiert - entsprechend sind auch die Tools auf Firmen ausgelegt und kleine Gassen werden denke ich nicht gefunden), aber in der Regel findet sich schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (12. November 2009)

@Rabaz: 
Nun meine Erfahrungen mit 1&1 waren bislang leider genau das Gegenteil. Hatte schon einen riesigen Aufwand, den Anschluss hier überhaupt zeitgemäß geschaltet zu bekommen - 1&1 hatte das (obwohl die Meldung schon Monate vor dem Einzug durch war) schlichtweg verpennt bei meinem Umzug. Damals (Anfang des Jahres) musste ich schon ewig oft anrufen (bei eben genau jener Hotline) und bekam entweder gar keinen ("Alle Mitarbeiter befinden sich gerade im Gespräch.") oder nur inkompetente Servicekräfte ans Telefon, die überhaupt nicht wussten, was los ist und mir auch keine Alternativen anbieten konnten. Die Lösung war letztendlich alles nochmal komplett neu zu beantragen - mit der entsprechenden Wartezeit. Damit hatte ich dann nach zig Monaten endlich meinen DSL-Anschluss, den ich bereits Ewigkeiten *vor* dem Umzug umgemeldet hatte.

Nun habe ich bei meinem DSL6000-Vertrag (steht auch noch so in der Accountverwaltung) noch nicht mal mehr DSL2000. Dabei würde ich mich schon mit irgendetwas um die 3000 zufrieden geben. Aber 1100 (aktuelle Sync) ist einfach viel zu wenig. Schon mal versucht über solch eine Leitung mit VOIP zu telefonieren und gleichzeitig im Internet zu surfen? Grausam... Die gebotene Leistung liegt weit unter dem Soll und der Service ist leider immer noch unter aller Sau. Darum kann ich sagen, dass 1&1 nur so lange gut ist, so lange man nichts von denen braucht...


----------



## cM2003 (12. November 2009)

Guten Morgen,

hab nun mal bei uns geguckt.
Also wir selbst sind nicht vorort mit unseren Leitungen. Vorhanden ist aber QSC und DTAG (Telekom).

Wir haben 2 Kunden im "Am Falbenh***weg", was ja etwa 600 Meter von dir entfernt ist. Ein Kunde ist mit insgesamt weiter über 100MB Bandbreite angebunden. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei auch um direkte Anbindungen, ohne den Umweg über einen HVT.

Ich halte es also für unwahrscheinlich, dass bei dir keine 6MB verfügbar sein sollen.
Allerdings kann ich auch keine definitive Aussage geben, da dafür ein Techniker vorort sein muss. Fakt ist aber, dass Standorte in der Nähe gut angebunden sind.

Wenn 1und1 sagt, dass bei dir nur 1MB verfügbar ist, dann kannst du ja mal versuchen zu klären (bei nem Anwalt z.B. kostenloses Beratungsgespräch) ob du einen Techniker von der Telekom bestellen darfst und im Falle, dass mehr verfügbar ist die Kosten von 1und1 getragen werden.

Was ich dir auch noch sagen kann, ist dass in deiner Straße selbst kein Hauptverteiler liegt. Allerdings in deinem Dorf 82 vorhanden sind. An keinem von diesen ist aber der neuere und bessere Übertragungsstandard verfügbar, welcher zum Teil auch höhere Bandbreiten erlaubt, da es weniger "Paketausfälle" gibt.

Ich schick dir per PN noch eine HVT-Liste, dann siehste wo der nächste HVT ist. Wenn er weit weg liegt, haste geringere Chancen eine hohe Bandbreite zu erhalten.

Wenn 6000 nicht verfügbar ist, dann muss dich 1und1 darüber informieren - bevor sie es schalten. Und dann hast du das Recht vom Vertrag zurückzutreten.
Gab es diesen Informationsfluss nicht, dann solltest du ein Sonderkündigungsrecht haben, wovon ich auch gebrauch machen würde.

Hast du mal einen Bandbreitencheck über die Telekom auf den Anschluss des Nachbarn gemacht? Wenn die Telekom haben (und ältere Leute haben immer Telekom ^^), dann kannst du darauf checken. Wenn du dort 16MB angezeigt bekommst, dann wird bei dir definitiv auch mehr als 1MB verfügbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße,
cM


----------



## Teal (12. November 2009)

HI!
Danke, sehr aufschlussreich. Habe in der Zwischenzeit mein Glück selber versucht, um ein Hardwareproblem bei mir auszuschließen.

LAN-Kabel getauscht => Keine Verbesserung.
Splitter getauscht => Keine Verbesserung.

Bin dann über einen Foreneintrag auf folgende Ursache gestoßen, die ich nicht ausschließen mag:



> Knistern auf der Leitung:
> Wenn man beim Telefonieren über das Festnetz ein zeitweises oder andauerndes Knistern im Hörer hat (leider nur bei Analog-Leitung zu hören), liegt der Verdacht nahe, daß irgendwo eine Anschlussstelle locker bzw defekt ist oder die Doppelader des Telefonanbieters einen Kabelbruch hat. Weiterhin solltest Du alle Verbindungsstellen der Kabel soweit es geht beseitigen und nur 1 durchgehendes Kabel verwenden. Geht das nicht, dann ist es empfehlenswert, diese vorhandenen Kabelverbindung zu verlöten, damit hier die Übergangswiderstände und Kontaktprobleme soweit wie möglich reduziert werden. Auch hier immer auf paarweise Adernutzung achten!
> Ist man also die ganze Verkabelung durchgegangen und hat keinen Fehler / kein defektes Kabel gefunden, dann kann man zur Sicherheit mal ein analoges Fon direkt am Hausanschlusskasten anschliessen (oder wenn das nicht geht zumindest an der 1. Telefondose in der Wohnung -diese ist ja auch noch von der T.Com), also noch VOR dem Splitter und prüfen, ob die Gespräche hier fehlerfrei sind. Zur Vorsicht sollte man das mit einem 2. Telefon noch einmal verifizieren. Nicht, daß man den Defekt im Telefon hat .
> Sind sie es nicht, ist das dann ein Fall für die Störungsstelle.
> *Ein weitere Indiz für eine defekte Leitung/einen defekten Port (in der Vermittlungsstelle) sind sehr hohe "Forward Error Correction"-Werte bzw erhöhte "Cyclic Redundancy Check"-Werte. Wenn diese den 1-2-stelligen Bereich schnell überschreiten sollte man bei Zeiten eingreifen und die Kabel wechseln und/oder die Störungsstelle anrufen.*



Die gefettete Passage ist bei mir der Fall. Habe testweise mein Telefon direkt an die Buchse gehängt und es knackt gewaltig... Die Werte für Forward Error Correction liegen zudem aktuell bei 84:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja... Informiert wurde ich über eine (möglicherweise) verringerte DSL-Leistung nicht. Glaube auch, dass mehr als die aktuelle Bandbreite geht - immerhin wirbt genau eine der beiden von Dir genannten Firmen mit einer Anbindung von *mindestens* 16000 (womit also mindestens die Untergrenze von DSL 16000 erreicht werden müsste, was immer noch DEUTLICH mehr ist, als meine aktuellen 1100...)

/Nachtrag: Werksresett der Fritz-Box sowie Einrichtung per Starter-Code brachten auch keine Verbesserung der Werte. Ob ich nun wirklich noch "testweise" die TAE-Dose tauschen sollte?

/Nachtrag 2: Prüfung über TCom geht gerade leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich versuchs später nochmal.


----------



## eMJay (12. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Wenn 6000 nicht verfügbar ist, dann muss dich 1und1 darüber informieren - bevor sie es schalten. Und dann hast du das Recht vom Vertrag zurückzutreten.
> Gab es diesen Informationsfluss nicht, dann solltest du ein Sonderkündigungsrecht haben, wovon ich auch gebrauch machen würde.



Informieren Ja.  Mehr aber auch nicht!

Wenn du in der Vertragszeit umgezogen bist und es an deinem neuen Wohnort keinen anschluss gibt der dem Anschluss der alten Wohnung entspricht, musst du weiterhin den anschluss wie in der alten Wohnung bezahlen.

Wenn man vorher 16k hatte und du dann in der neuen Wohnung nur DSL Light hast ist den Wurst, die können DSL liefern und mehr juckt es die nicht, du hast ein Vertrag über 2 Jahre und wenn man in der Zeit Umzieht ohne einen Wichtigen Grund z.B. einer Arbeitstelle oder was auch immert. 

So wurde es mir erklärt. Von 1 & 1 selber und von einem Vertragsparter von denen.


----------



## Xerivor (12. November 2009)

Bei Leitung knacken Support anrufen -> Service Technicker bestellen -> der soll die Leitung prüfen und fixen war bei mir damals auch so und hat geholfen...

Edit: Wenn du einen 6k Vertrag abschließt weil dieser vllt. noch eine Flatrate drinne hat bezahlst du den 6k kannst aber auch nur DSL Light bekommen..


----------



## eMJay (12. November 2009)

Bei einem 1 & 1 Kompletanschluss wird es kein Knacken in der Leitung geben.

Warum?

Denkt mal nach...


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2009)

Teal,

was hast Du eigentlich für eine Telefonleitung?
Ist das schon eine 1&1 eigene Leitung oder noch eine von T-Com gemietete Leitung?


----------



## Teal (13. November 2009)

1&1 hat hier keine eigene Leitung - läuft also wohl über die T-Com. Da mein Auftrag zudem ein "R" am Schluss hat (R = Refund) gehe ich auch mal stark davon aus. Ansonsten ist es aber ein "Komplettanschluss", sprich 1&1 erstattet mir die T-Com-Gebühr für den Analoganschluss.


----------



## Grushdak (13. November 2009)

Warum ich fragte ...

Ich wollte vor einiger Zeit evtl. auch auf 1&1 umsteigen.
Da wurde mir aber gesagt, daß zu den Schnäppchenpreisen eben noch eine Gebühr hinzu kommt, 
weil es noch die Leitungen der T-Com sind.

Zudem wurde mir gesagt, daß sie derzeit kräftig am Ausbauen sind - 
um unabhängiger ihre eigenen Leitungen anbieten/benutzen zu können.

Vielleicht hast gerade Du wegen Umarbeiten diese starken Einschränkungen -
wobei, daß hätte Dir 1&1 dann aber auch sagen müssen.

hmmm ...

Kann mich natürlich auch komplett irren.^


----------



## cM2003 (13. November 2009)

Das sind keine Umbauarbeiten in dem Sinne, sondern einfach nur das Aufkaufen existenter Leitungen im Telekom-Netz, welche dann wiederrum 1und1 vermieten kann. Ob sie diese dann z.B. an Vodafone weiter vermieten oder direkt an den Endkunden spielt dabei keine Rolle. Diese "Umbauarbeiten" haben aber keinen Einfluss auf die Leitung sondern ist einfach kommerzielles Getue...

Das was du beschreibst ist das was Teal sagte:
Du bekommst einen Komplettanschluss angeboten, auch wenn 1und1 dir dort noch keinen anbieten kann. Du zahlst aber den normalen Preis wie bei einem Komplettanschluss. Ich glaube aktuell knapp 40€ bei nem 16k Anschluss. Von diesen 40€ schreibt dir 1und1 dann aber 16€ gut für die Grundgebühr des analogen Anschlusses den du weiterhin bei der Telekom hast. Sprich du bekommst dann eine Rechnung von der Telekom über 16€ und eine von 1und1 über 24€, so dass du effektiv 40€ zahlst.
Beim Komplettanschluss bist du außen vor. Du überweist 40€ an 1und1 und 1und1 überweist vielleicht effektiv (mit effektiv meine ich das Stück zu deinem Haus) 6€ an die Telekom für die Leitungen zu deinem Haus (6€ weil sie bessere Konditionen haben als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). That's all...

Und bevor nun die Frage kommt, weshalb dann nicht immer der Komplettanschluss mit 40€ direkt an 1und1 verfügbar ist:
Es ist für 1und1 günstiger längere "Stücke" des Telekom-Netzes (wobei es nicht immer Telekom sein muss) zu mieten, als nur ein kurzes Teilstück zu deinem Haus - im Prinzip das selbe wie Mengenrabatt.

Zum eigentlichen Problem:
Es kann antürlich tatsächlich an der TAE-Dose liegen... Ich halte es zwar für unwahrscheinlich, aber wenn du sie selbst wechseln kannst - ohne dafür einen teuren Elektriker zu rufen - würde ich das evtl. sogar probieren. Denn ne TAE-Dose kostet vielleicht 5€...



> immerhin wirbt genau eine der beiden von Dir genannten Firmen mit einer Anbindung von mindestens 16000


Werben die tatsächlich mit mindestens 16k? Das halte ich für fast fahrlässig von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn garantieren kann mans niemals auf die Ferne. Bzw. man kanns garantieren, aber nicht ohne unter Umständen erheblichen Mehrkosten für Kabellegen etc...

Du hast aber nicht zufällig einen Elektriker in deinem Freundeskreis oder? Denn die haben zum teil auch (schweine teure) Geräte, mit denen Sie direkt an der Telefonleitung prüfen können - also sprich was tatsächlich durch geht.


----------



## Teal (13. November 2009)

Ja, die werben tatsächlich damit! Bin heute erst wieder dran vorbei gekommen und da stand ein (selbst geschriebenes) Schild mit der Werbung drauf... Naja nc. 
Zur Telefondose: Was mich jedoch stutzig macht: Hatte direkt nach meinem Einzug einen Techniker der T-Com da, der auch die Dose anschaut hat. Hat sie aufgeschraubt, raus gemacht und direkt wieder angeschlossen. *Eigentlich* *sollte* das Ding dann ja zumindest in dem Fall korrekt installiert worden sein... Na mal schaun. Ich selber bin da der totale Laie. Das mit der Prüfung der Leitung wäre aber eine Idee - mein Onkel ist zufällig Elektriker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (13. November 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Idee.

Ruf mal bei der Telekom (ist Normal kostenlos) an:
Frage mal ob die überprüfen können was die höchste geschwindigkeit bei dir ober bei deinem Nachbar ist.
So hab ich es auch mal gemacht. Weil 1 & 1 erzählt viel... die wollen geld machen....die haben meinen Eltern auch 3 x DSL 16k versprochen obwohl nur Light möglich war.... war auch 3 x beantragt.... dann nach 2-3 kamm ein anruf dass es nicht möglich ist.

Weil in deinem Bild oben steht max DSLAM Datenrate von 1152 und max Leitungskap. ist bei 1198 das würde heißen dass der DSLAM an der du angeschlossen bist nicht mehr mitmacht.


----------



## Teal (13. November 2009)

Ich hatte bis zu jenem Telefonat von vor ein paar Tagen aber eine Datenrate, die bis zu 2400 ging. Daran kann es also nicht liegen... Aber die Idee ist gut. Fasse ich ebenfalls mal ins Auge.

/edit: Hier ein Screenshot von den Ereignissen der Fritz.Box von genau jenem Tag. Vor (~2400) und nach dem Anruf (~1100).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ironischerweise ist die Uploadbandbreite kaum geschrumpft... Dachte das wäre immer auch an den Downstream gebunden bei ADSL?


Achja... Habe erst mit meinem Vater telefoniert. Die hatten bei sich daheim bis vor Kurzem nur DSL Light (384), da der nächste Knotenpunkt mehr als 5km weit entfernt ist. Seit Kurzem haben sie zu M-Net gewechselt - jetzt hat er sogar mehr als ich aktuell, nämlich ~1500...


----------



## Grushdak (13. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Das sind keine Umbauarbeiten in dem Sinne, sondern einfach nur das Aufkaufen existenter Leitungen im Telekom-Netz, ...


Genau das stimmt eben nicht so ganz.
Sicherlich werden Leitungen gemietet und aufgekauft.
Viele der Leitungen sind aber sehr veraltet und nicht für heute standartmäßige Kapazitäten ausgelegt.
So werden bereits komplett neue Leitungen im Auftrag von 1&1 verlegt.
Das habe ich bereits hier vor Ort (in nem Kaff) live erlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es gab auch mal ne Meldung von T-Com, das es zu Einbrüchen kommen kann 
(auch schon kurzeitige Blockierung erlebt), da sie derzeit ihre Leitungen warten/verbessern.


----------



## cM2003 (13. November 2009)

Dass auch neue Leitungen gelegt werden ist jawohl klar... Dörfer werden nicht kleiner sondern in 99% der Fälle größer. Folglich mehr Telefonnutzer. Und wenn dann auch noch eine große Firma aufs Land geht und diese mit 1GB Fibre angebunden werden müssen, dann muss nunmal auch die Straße aufgerissen werden. Aber die Regel ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Telekom kann keine Tests auf die von 1und1 gemieteten Leitungen machen. Daher bringt es nichts bei der Telekom anzurufen, da die genau das sagen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was aber geht ist, dass du auf den Nachbaranschluss testen lässt. Das kannst du aber selbst auch mit einem Internetservice, denn was Anderes nutzen die in den Callcenters auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (15. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> [...]
> Was aber geht ist, dass du auf den Nachbaranschluss testen lässt.
> [...]


Tja, da ist auch schon das Problem: Es hat *keine* der drei anderen Parteien im Haus einen aktiven Telefonanschluss - maximal Handy... Unglaublich so was, aber scheint wohl zu stimmen. Das würde dann aber auch erklären, warum ich der einzige bin, dem das Rauschen in der Leitung aufgefallen ist...

Hat wer Ideen für Alternativen? (Umzug wäre eine, aber die wäre dann doch etwas aufwändig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

Kabel DSL.. sprich Kabel Deutschland?


----------



## cM2003 (15. November 2009)

In Dörfern in denen nicht mal DSL 2K verfügbar ist, wird auch kein Kabel Deutschland verfügbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (15. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> In Dörfern in denen nicht mal DSL 2K verfügbar ist, wird auch kein Kabel Deutschland verfügbar sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was meinst du warum ich bei Kabel Deutschland bin?

Weil ich nur DSL Light haben kann!?

Schon wider eine behauptung....


Genau da beuen die das Kabel Netz aus da es dort Kunden gibt.


Ich kenne eine 30.000 Bewohner Stadt da gibt es in der Innenstadt kein Internet über Kabel.....


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> In Dörfern in denen nicht mal DSL 2K verfügbar ist, wird auch kein Kabel Deutschland verfügbar sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würde ich nicht zu laut sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## cM2003 (15. November 2009)

Naja für Kabel Deutschland braucht man Antennenkabel. Und meine Erfahrung ist, dass das nicht ausgebaut ist in ländlichen Regionen.
Mag sicher auch Ausnahmen geben in denen 1000 Seelendörfer in den Genuss kommen, aber die Regel ist es denke ich nicht.

Lasse mich aber dennoch auch gerne eines Besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2009)

Sry, aus persönlichen Erfahrungen würde ich jedoch von Kabel Deutschland sehr abraten.
Erstmal kostet das nicht allzuwenig und 2. ist es nicht so einfach, aus einem Vertrag rauszukommen.

Bin letztes Jahr im Oktober umgezogen, habe fristgerecht "Digital Kabel" gekündigt - nach voriger Absprache.
Wenn am neuen Wohnort auch Kabelanschluss möglich ist, nimmt man den Vertrag mit und kommt nicht so ohne raus.
Ich bekam inerhalb 3 Wochen gleich 2 Briefe mit je einem anderen Beendigungstermin, weit einen Monat nach meinem Auszugstermin.
Dann sollte ich mein Gerät an eine Adresse in Süddeutschland schicken (Rechnungsadresse und Hauptsitz ist eigentlich in Erfurt).
Doch Gerät war nicht als angekommen registriert - erstmal nicht (hatte ja zum Beweis die Belege).
Schließendlich schalteten sie sogar das Gericht ein, weil ich nicht weiterzahlte.

Daraufhin habe ich beim Gericht eine saftige Ablehnung eingereicht, mit nachvollziehender Begründung -
habe gleichzeitig mit Anwalt gedroht (Verdacht auf Betrug).
Seitdem habe ich nun Ruhe.

Und Kabel Deutschland hat daher bei mir Perm IP Bann.^^


ps. 
Man kann auch Kabelanschluss haben - ohne 2k DSL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kabel & DSL benutzen verschiedene Leitungen.


----------



## eMJay (16. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, aus persönlichen Erfahrungen würde ich jedoch von Kabel Deutschland sehr abraten.
> Erstmal kostet das nicht allzuwenig und 2. ist es nicht so einfach, aus einem Vertrag rauszukommen.
> 
> Bin letztes Jahr im Oktober umgezogen, habe fristgerecht "Digital Kabel" gekündigt - nach voriger Absprache.
> Wenn am neuen Wohnort auch Kabelanschluss möglich ist, nimmt man den Vertrag mit und kommt nicht so ohne raus.



Das ist überall so auch bei DSL... auch wenn es von 16k auf Light geht.



> Ich bekam inerhalb 3 Wochen gleich 2 Briefe mit je einem anderen Beendigungstermin, weit einen Monat nach meinem Auszugstermin.
> Dann sollte ich mein Gerät an eine Adresse in Süddeutschland schicken (Rechnungsadresse und Hauptsitz ist eigentlich in Erfurt).
> Doch Gerät war nicht als angekommen registriert - erstmal nicht (hatte ja zum Beweis die Belege).
> Schließendlich schalteten sie sogar das Gericht ein, weil ich nicht weiterzahlte.
> ...



Das war wohl Pech


----------



## Kaldreth (16. November 2009)

Wegen diesen Wucherlaufzeiten von 2 Jahren etc. bin ich damals zu Alice gegangen und bin auch mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden! Dort hab ich eine Kündigungsfrist von 4 Wochen zum Monatsende also max. 2 Monate! 

Nen Freund von mir ist mit 1 & 1 auch sehr unzufrieden! Er ist umgezogen und angeblich hat er deswegen jetzt den alten gekündigt und einen neuen Vertrag mit einer Laufzeit von 2 Jahren abgeschlossen. In seiner neuen Wohnung hat er aber auch Probleme mit der Leitung!


----------



## cM2003 (16. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ps.
> Man kann auch Kabelanschluss haben - ohne 2k DSL.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja nichts anderes als ich sagte... Aber in der Regel ist das Telefonnetz eher ausgebaut als das (Fernseh-)Kabelnetz, zumal Satellit auch immer populärer ist/wurde durch mehr Programmvielfalt, ungebundenheit, etc... 
Daher meine Aussage, dass es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass Kabel verfügbar ist, 2K DSL aber nicht...

Zum Thema Laufzeiten:
Ich finde 2 Jahre nicht tragisch. Denn wie oft wechselt man den Telefonanbieter? Und im selben moment auch die Frage: Wie oft ist man bereit auf seinen Telefon- / Internetanschluss mehrere Tagen und ggf. Wochen zu verzichten wegen eines Anbieterwechsels?

Von daher finde ich 2 Jahre zu vernünftigen Konditionen in Ordnung.


----------



## Teal (17. November 2009)

hiho!
Wegen Kabel habe ich schon nachgeschaut, aber in meinem 38.000 Seelen"dorf" gibt es leider noch nichts in die Richtung. Hier wäre Nürnberg der nächste Ort, der das anbietet. Leider sind das gut 25 km Luftlinie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim Anbieterwechsel habe ich allerdings schon eine grobe Vorauswahl getroffen. Einer der Anbieter hat zudem auch keine Vertragslaufzeit... Na erst mal sehen, wie das Fiasko bei 1&1 weiter geht - bisher gab es natürlich keine Reaktion auf mein Schreiben...

/Nachtrag: Vorhin nach Hause gekommen und nun sieht es wieder ganz anders aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (19. November 2009)

Um meine (unendliche) Geschichte fortzuführen - es hat sich was getan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warte nun auf die Entstörung durch die T-Com, nachdem 1&1 meinte ich soll mich an die Telekom wenden, NACHDEM diese meinte es sei das Problem von 1&1, da die die Leitungen gemietet haben...
Mal sehen, was nun passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (19. November 2009)

Mmh war mir klar ich bin sowieso immer für Telekom weil wie du siehst es auch wieder ihre Leitungen sind... schon oft genug vorgekommen das die Telekom dann bei Störungen rummeckert und nichts bzw wenig macht...


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Kommt drauf an, wer während der Vermietung der Leitung für dessen Pflege zuständig ist. Wenn die Zuständigkeit weiterhin bei der Telekom liegt, hast du mit etwas Glück vllt. bald wieder ne anständige Leitung. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wirst du bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

wann stirbt endlich die Generation weg, die zZ an der (politischen) Macht ist?! -.-"  ^^


----------



## Teal (20. November 2009)

Eben einen Anruf von der T-Com auf dem Handy erhalten: Man habe gerade die Leitung umgestellt (?!). Kurz darauf kam auch schon eine SMS, in der die Störung als "Behoben" angegeben wird... Bin ja mal sehr gespannt - die Werte im Router sehen immer noch gleich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (20. November 2009)

Hoffe hast den Router nach den Wartungsarbeiten auch mal neu gestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (21. November 2009)

Ja, da ich zuvor ohnehin erst mal alles weggeklemmt hatte. Telefon war direkt an der TAE-Dose um zu testen ob die Störgeräusche beim Analoganschluss noch vorhanden sind, oder nicht.


----------



## cM2003 (21. November 2009)

Naja und was sagt die Performance? Haste mal nen Test auf speedmeter.de oder so gemacht?


----------



## Teal (22. November 2009)

hiho!
Ich habe immer noch einige Disconnects wegen "PPOE-Fehler", "Zeitüberschreitung bei der PPP-Aushandlung" oder "DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung)" - insgesamt scheint es aber dann doch _etwas_ besser zu laufen, als zuvor. Das bestätigen auch die Daten der Box - die Leitungsdämpfung ging runter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Speedtest sagt folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin ist die Synchronisation wieder konstant bei ~2300 und nicht wie bis vor Kurzem bei ~1100. Trotzdem ist es für DSL6000 noch zu gering. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (1. Dezember 2009)

hiho!
Mal wieder Zeit für ein "Update" meiner kleinen Geschichte - es hat sich wieder etwas getan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem die T-Com ja bereits am 20.11. den Port "umgeschaltet" hatte, (und es seither etwas besser läuft) bekam ich eben nun einen Anruf von 1&1. Ich war sehr überrascht, da die Dame am Telefon nett war *und* auch kompetent zu sein schien. Sie meinte zu mir, dass der Grund für die Probleme die Leitungslänge von *3,7 km zum Verteiler* sei. Da 1&1 hier aber auch nur die Telekom-Leitungen nutzen kann, da sie keine eigenen haben, könne man hier nicht mehr machen, als bereits getan. Nach einigem (sachlichen - was bei 1&1 wirklich nicht oft ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hin und her über die Gründe und der Bewerbung von DSL16000, keine 500m entfernt von mir obwohl nicht mal DSL6000 zufriedenstellend lieferbar ist (siehe auch mein Beitrag weiter oben), meinte die gute Frau dann nur noch: "Tut nur sehr leid, aber mehr ist aktuell nicht drin." Ich werde zudem auch weiterhin mit den Abbrüchen rechnen müssen, da die "Leitung einfach zu lang" sei. Hier noch die aktuellen Werte meiner Box:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin nach wie vor ziemlich sicher, dass einfach nur die Leitungen *innerhalb des Hauses* nicht so toll sind... Aber wie kann ich das als "Privatperson" testen... Gar nicht, nehme ich an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da auch ein Problem mit dem Kabel-Anschluss vorliegt (den ich bisher noch nicht bemerkt habe, da ich fast kein TV sehe) wäre so etwas doch im Bereich des Möglichen, oder? 

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Kaldreth (3. Dezember 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor ziemlich sicher, dass einfach nur die Leitungen *innerhalb des Hauses* nicht so toll sind... Aber wie kann ich das als "Privatperson" testen... Gar nicht, nehme ich an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey,

ein Telekomtechniker kann die Leitungen innerhalb des Hauses testen! Hat er bei einem Freund von mir auch gemacht! Für die Leitungen innerhalb des Hauses ist natürlich der Eigentümer verantwortlich! Also mal mit deinem Vermieter sprechen! Wenn du in einem alten Haus wohnst, ist es schon wahrscheinlich, dass die Leitungen veraltet sein könnten!


----------



## Ogil (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja - das Testen ist ja auch wirklich kein grosses Ding. Als Privatperson hindert Dich eigentlich nur das Nichtvorhandensein entsprechender Technik daran. Um Daempfung und SNR zu bestimmen, braeuchte man halt eine Art Signalgenerator und etwas um diese Signale dann wieder zu messen (manuell->Oszi) und dann koennte man die entsprechenden Werte berechnen. Die Leute von der Telekom haben da halt ein spezielles Geraet, was einfach angeschlossen wird und direkt die entsprechenden Daten ausspuckt.


----------



## Teal (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Danke für Eure Antworten. Das heißt ich müsste *schon wieder* eine Meldung an die T-Com rausgeben, damit sie die Leitungen testen? Zudem besteht dann aber die Gefahr, dass es nicht daran liegt. Dann müsste ich den Techniker selber zahlen... mhm... Toll ist das nicht, aber ziehe es mal als Alternative in Betracht.


----------



## Niranda (4. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne etwas andere Frage:
Woher nimmst du die ganze Durchhaltekraft? o_O

Ich hätte schon kein bock mehr auf die ganze Geschichte. Naja, bin stolz auf dich! =D


----------



## Teal (4. Dezember 2009)

Woher die Kraft? Abhärtung! Bin immerhin Mod im buffed-Forum!



















Nein... Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lust habe ich auch nicht mehr wirklich, aber es geht halt nicht anders, wenn man heutzutage etwas haben will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin auch leider noch immer zu keiner Entscheidung gekommen, ob ich die Leitung im Haus nun mal prüfen lassen soll, oder nicht. Vielleicht gehe ich auch den anderen Weg und benachrichtige erst mal meine Hausverwaltung wegen dem Kabelanschluss. Die sollen dann gleich mal "nebenzu" die Verkabelung allgemein im Haus begutachten. Bringt möglicherweise ja auch etwas in Sachen Telefon/DSL.


----------

